# Street Fighter IV - Am I getting Old?



## PacificOcean (Jul 11, 2009)

I was a whizz back in the early 90's with Street Fighter II.

I was 13 and could pull of an array of combos with any character.

Fast forward to 2009 and I bought Street Fighter IV for the PC.  Despite having the moves in front of me in the manual I can't pull off any them

I managed one paltry fireball from Ryu after frantically pushing any old button.

Also there was none of this EX super move stuff on the SNES version. 

Is this a sign of old age?  Should I give up?


----------



## subversplat (Jul 11, 2009)

Are you using a controller?


----------



## isitme (Jul 11, 2009)

have you tried plugging it in?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 11, 2009)

Compared to the later versions SF2 was basically like some sort of phone game. Nowadays everybody has twenty-step combo moves needing three hands to do, to maintain a bit of challenge for the hardcore.

However you probably are too old anyway and should give up.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 11, 2009)

subversplat said:


> Are you using a controller?



I paid an extra £25 for some USB Xbox 360 controller when I bought the game as the bloke behind the counter said it was unplayable with a keyboard.


----------



## isitme (Jul 11, 2009)

must admit i'm not that arsed about street fighter 4

tekken and soul edge are just better in every way. i'd but a new soul blade for sure.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> I was a whizz back in the early 90's with Street Fighter II.
> 
> I was 13 and could pull of an array of combos with any character.
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 11, 2009)

this game is unplayable on the 360 controllers. 

fireballs are so 20th century.

stupid complicated fighting games that amuse the japanese are annoying.


----------



## The Groke (Jul 11, 2009)

The XBox 360 pad is utter, utter shit for any game and the stick isn't much use in SFIV.

You need an arcade stick to work it properly and frankly, spending another 50 odd quid on that kind of game is...unpalatable AFAIAC


----------



## kained&able (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah i cant play street fighter n the xbox controllers either. ps it isn't too bad.

and to be honest i perfer soul calibur anyway.


dave


----------



## Silva (Jul 13, 2009)

The X360 analogue knobs (like any other I've tried, mind) lack the quick precision of the old d-pads and digital joysticks of the arcades. Street Fighter is just a game that wasn't designed to be played with analogue controllers in mind.

It's miles better than the Dualshocks, 'to. I understand why the first for the PSone had to keep a certain degree of resemblance with the original pad (as all games were still developed to be fully compatible with the it) but  d-pad usage these days is so residual it's hard to understand why they don't swap it up with the left knob.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 13, 2009)

It aint just you, I was the same back in the day...

The problem of age [when it comes to games] is you have all the money you need to buy everything you want but none of the time to build the skill levels needed to enjoy them like you used too.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 13, 2009)

I had this on the PS3 for about a month and I just couldn't be bothered with it. Traded it in in the end.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm falling into the same boat as well unfortunately. The last boss is a fucking JOKE as well


----------



## subversplat (Jul 13, 2009)

I was never very good at SFII in the past - I could hold my own and complete the single player campaign with a select handful of characters, but I would continually get trounced by my peers (Although to my merit, I could often beat my 8 year old sister!) - so I fully expect to compete at a sub-par level in SFIV.

At least my (finally) new laptop will run it at 60fps with the right graphics options turned down


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 13, 2009)

I have to say I've never been keen on any of the SF series. They've always felt like just an exercise in button manipulation, rather than games where you're moving a fighter around and hitting people - the connection between your movement and controls and the character has always felt almost arbitrary. Same with DOA really. Soulcalibur II was the last beat-em-up I played that I enjoyed.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 13, 2009)

I never liked Streetfighter, but that's because my careful move-assembly was always trounced by my mate's fumble-fingered buttonmashing


----------



## kained&able (Jul 13, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I never liked Streetfighter, but that's because my careful move-assembly was always trounced by my mate's fumble-fingered buttonmashing



learn to block and whip out a quick dragon punch(or upwards blanka roll thingy or whatever). button bashers wont touch you.

I used to be fairly good at sf2. Not great or anything but i was competitive against people who thought they were the shit.

Incidently i used to get proper pissed off with button bashers on soul calibur 2 almost every combination of buttons leads to a sweet move you have to be proper clever to get round thier moves. The twats. I loved soul calibur played it religiously and yet i still couldn't do at least half the moves, some of the combinations were silly long.


dave


----------



## revol68 (Jul 13, 2009)

all the whiners on this thread are just sore losers, man the fuck up, the 360 stick isn't difficult to do moves with at all, damn sight easier than my old snes pad.

Good to see Awesome Wells back to hating everything again after his brief period of psychotic delusion involved Red Faction Guerilla.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 13, 2009)

revol68 said:


> all the whiners on this thread are just sore losers, man the fuck up, the 360 stick isn't difficult to do moves with at all, damn sight easier than my old snes pad.
> 
> Good to see Awesome Wells back to hating everything again after his brief period of psychotic delusion involved Red Faction Guerilla.




lies! i loved the snes pad for street fighter.  im sure i'd get used to the xbox pad eventually but i find the roll of the anologue stick to slow to be proper speedy with the fireballs etc. its all good for any 3d fighting game though.


dave


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 13, 2009)

kained&able said:


> learn to block and whip out a quick dragon punch(or upwards blanka roll thingy or whatever). button bashers wont touch you.



Not always true. My son's pal is a learn the buttons weirdo whereas I just hit things. We won an equal number of games when we played. It seemed to be whoever got the first hit in would win 

 Might have to rake the old games out and try SF & Soul Edge/Calibur back to back


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2009)

he needs to learn how to block as well then!


dave


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 14, 2009)

Try using the left analogue stick instead of the d-pad. I could pull off just about any move with it, but have since invested in a stick.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 18, 2009)

I can't play this for shit, but Mr Paw completed it the first time he played it. With the normal 360 controller.

I'm mightily ashamed.

Now Tekken ... I <3-ed Tekken on the playstation.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 18, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Try using the left analogue stick instead of the d-pad. I could pull off just about any move with it, but have since invested in a stick.



Which stick did you get?


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 24, 2009)

Cos-play Blanka.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 24, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Which stick did you get?



Just the Hori arcade stick from Amazon for about £40


----------



## Final (Jul 24, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> is you have all the money you need to buy everything you want but none of the time to build the skill levels needed to enjoy them like you used too.



Good summary.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 24, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Cos-play Blanka.



Least cool man at a comic convention.

That's quite an achievement


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 24, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Cos-play Blanka.



jesus  it's  datas  ugly  little brother


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## bhamgeezer (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't really understand fighting games that try and be real serious games. Too many moves ect, fighter games are for playing with mates when you get back from the pub, not serious business like mario kart on the Wii


----------



## kained&able (Jul 24, 2009)

Just got soul calibur 4!

lovin it. Have yet to work out where the block button is located though

2nd hand and no manual.

I forgot yoda was in it!!!!!


awesome!

I have also found rwo buttons which seem to be block which is most confusing. I love soil claibur. Although they have made rapheal a bit shitter which is annoying i used to be a demon with him.

and i can't work out how do make ivy's chain swing round and round so i can do all the cool stuff, they better have not fucked her up as well


dave


----------

